# Bank Guarantee expiration



## Purple (1 Jun 2011)

Doesn't the Irish Government bank guarantee expire in June?
What happens then to the depositors that are left, or did I miss something?


----------



## theresa1 (1 Jun 2011)

Extended for another 6 month's if I'm reading this correctly.

http://news.ph.msn.com/business/article.aspx?cp-documentid=4895857


----------

